# Freshly shed...



## kevyn (Apr 6, 2005)

...female het albino. Too bad the pics don't do her any justice. I need to invest in some better gear.


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice one Kevyn,have you got another het or better still an albino to breedher with?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice pic kev


----------



## kevyn (Apr 6, 2005)

Browns, here's the albino...






I can't resist showing him off.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

so what sort of pythons r they?


----------



## kevyn (Apr 6, 2005)

Reticulated Pythons.


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 6, 2005)

He's absolutely stunning mate,you lucky son of a gun!!!!There's at least 3 or 4 colours in there!


----------



## kevyn (Apr 6, 2005)

You should see the purple phase albino retics :shock: .


----------



## Retic (Apr 6, 2005)

Now I really must insist you stop showing us these photo's, none of us in here want to see them, they are horrible snakes


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 6, 2005)

You mean the lavenders Kev?


----------



## kevyn (Apr 6, 2005)

That's a lavender I have I mean the purple phase albinos. You can find some right here...

http://www.stevegooch.com/GalleryTwo/GalleryTwo.php

They're a few rows down.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 6, 2005)

they are awesome kevyn, but its really not fair, lol ,u know what ur doing and u just love rubbing it in ,dont you.....?


----------



## kevyn (Apr 6, 2005)

It works both ways. You guys have tiger snakes. I'd love to have a pair or even just one. I'd love a perentie too.


----------



## Retic (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah but I somehow think the balance is tipped just a little in your favour


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 6, 2005)

I thought it was a lavender that one,apparently Barkers are working on a purple phase albino ball.Apparently all these different colour forms of albinism can come from a normal albino.

Here's something you don't have over there and is or will be very similar to how the lavenders etc began which are albino carpets...they already seem to have a fair variation in pattern and colour and should be able to produce all the other forms of albinism.Here's some pics you may or may not have seen before...
















These guys are showing 3 or more colours,pinks,golds,yellows,white....start to designer snakes here in Oz ...i bet the US would love an albino carpet to cross with their jags and super jag tigers red hypo borneo bat eating monsters :wink: :lol:


----------



## Retic (Apr 6, 2005)

So when are us mere mortals going to be able to buy some of those then ?


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 6, 2005)

Get in and put your name on the list at southernxreptiles.com,they've all been snapped up as far as i know but you may get lucky for next seasons....good luck i wish i could get a few myself


----------



## kevyn (Apr 6, 2005)

I believe Mike Wilbanks actually imported the first lavender albino ball. Lucky bugger, the thing was a female and she arrived gravid. Talk about shaving a good year off your project.


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 6, 2005)

The lucky son of a ....,how much is a lavender ball going for?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

How big do the retics get that u have (they dwarf)?


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Apr 6, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> How big do the retics get that u have (they dwarf)?


i was about to say the same thing, i thought they are bloody huge like the ones at aussie zoo!!??


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

bump


----------



## lushvl (Apr 6, 2005)

what are the diff types of albinos that you can get in australia?
they are so pretty i want one, id love an albino burmese


----------



## thals (Apr 6, 2005)

hey Ash, they are some gorgeous snakes u hav there...hav fallen in luv with the albino in the second pic uv posted...asbsolutely stunning


----------



## kevyn (Apr 7, 2005)

All of my retics are the monster kind. I don' t have any dwarfs yet. BTW the albino carpet is amazing. And I believe Mike is selling his lavender ball for around $45 000 USD each.


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 7, 2005)

> selling his lavender ball for around $45 000 USD each.


Geez that;s not too bad.......do they do the dishes :wink: :lol: Seriously though how much do you reckon an albino carpet would be worth overseas when first available.These albino carpets have been bred for the last 2 years and only offered for sale to the public this year.


----------



## kevyn (Apr 7, 2005)

I'd estimate $20 000 USD and up. They're pretty popular here and the jaguars are selling for huge cash so I'd say into that ball park.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

How long do they take to get that big like (30ft)?


----------



## kevyn (Apr 7, 2005)

The only snake I know of at that length ever confirmed was the world record holder of 32ft. 9inches. Retics do get quite large on average, length of 20ft. are the norm rather thant he exception. Retics grow extremely fast, some reaching 12ft. in 1 yr. You do the math.


----------

